# Kühlende Unterwäsche im Alltag - machts Sinn?



## Festerfeast (25. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

im Sommer habe ich jedes Mal das Problem, dass ich nach jeder Fahrt mit dem Rad im Alltag extrem schwitze. So sitze ich jedes Mal mit durchtränktem T-Shirt in der Schule, was nicht sehr angenehm ist.
Nun bin ich über kühlende Unterwäsche gestoßen, wo nicht der wärmende Aspekt im Vordergrund steht, sondern dass Schweiß schnell von der Haut nach außen transportiert wird. Soweit hört sich die Theorie nicht schlecht an. Über die Sufu bin ich auch auf einige interessante Themen dazu gestoßen. Dort ist der allgemeine Konsens, dass Netzunterhemd wie sie z.B. Craft im Sortiment hat bei Hitze sehr tauglich sind, da sie den Schweiß sehr schnell von der Haut wegtransportieren und an die zweite Schicht weitergeben. Da aber davon auszugehen ist, dass die zweite Schicht bei diesen Leuten ein eng geschnittenes Trikot aus Funktionsmaterial ist, treffen die Tips aus diesen Threads nur teils auf mich zu.

Nun meine Frage: taugen diese Netzunterhemden auch in Kombination mit weit geschnitten T-Shirts aus Baumwolle?

Alternativ können hier auch Tips abgegeben werden wie man sich im Sommer vor durchtränkten Shirts auf blanker Haut schützen kann ohne dabei einen Hitzekollaps zu erleiden.


----------



## Herr Schwall (25. August 2011)

Nö

taugen nicht. 
Da diese spezielle Unterwäsche sehr schweissdurchlässig ist und sich
nicht derart vollsaugt wie ein Baumwollshirt, gibt sie den Schweiss
schnell ans darüberliegende T-Shirt ab welches sich vollsaugt.

Als Tip - wenig bewegen hilft.

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (25. August 2011)

zweites Shirt einpacken?

Baumwolle saugt sich immer voll, egal ob du darunter ein Funktionsshirt hast oder nicht


----------



## david99 (25. August 2011)

ich würd denn nur son trikot tragen... bzw n weites shirt aus dem material


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (25. August 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Alternativ können hier auch Tips abgegeben werden wie man sich im Sommer vor durchtränkten Shirts auf blanker Haut schützen kann ohne dabei einen Hitzekollaps zu erleiden.


 

Du braucht Full Controll! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhoWbHww5Kw"]Das neue AXE DRY Full Control - Stoppt vorzeitigen SchweiÃerguss!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Festerfeast (25. August 2011)

Zusammenfassung:
Netzunterhemd und Baumwollshirt: schlecht, da sich das Shirt vollsaugt. Man hätte aber immerhin das Netzunterhemd als "Barriere", sodass das nasse Shirt nicht auf der bloßen Haut aufliegt. Finde ich aber trotzdem nicht so überzeugend.

Weites Shirt aus Funktionsstoff: Schweiß wird von der Haut wegtransportiert, allerdings nur da wo das Shirt eng anliegt. Auf der restlichen Haut steht der Schweiß dann allerdings. Überzeugt mich auch nicht wirklich.

Netzunterhemd und weites Shirt aus Funktionsstoff. Netzunterhemd liegt eng an und transportiert den Schweiß von der Haut weg. Wie ist es dann mit dem weiten Shirt? Dort wo Luftpolster sind müsste doch der Schweiß dann auf dem Netzunterhemd stehen? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht? 
Bis jetzt finde ich diese Lösung am besten. An ein zweites Shirt mitzunehmen führt anscheinend kein Weg vorbei, da kann das erste auch aus Funktionsstoff sein.


----------



## david99 (25. August 2011)

NUR EIN weites shirt aus funktionsstoff


----------



## Jocki (25. August 2011)

Funktionsfaser im Alltag sorgt für mächtig Gestank. Setz im Sommer lieber auf dünne Merinokleidung oder auf ne merinoseidemischung. Das sorgt für gutes Klima und stinkt auch nicht

Bekommt man z.b von Silkbody. Die beast Linie von icebreaker ist auch Top.


----------



## supermanlovers (25. August 2011)

Bei uns in der Schule war es üblich ein frisches Shirt mitzunehmen.
Du willst doch schließ nicht den ganzen Tag mi verschwitzen Shirt rumsitzen.


----------



## Zhen (27. August 2011)

Hey, das wird zwar sicher auf geteilte Meinung stoßen, aber ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Funktionswäsche gemacht, die Silber enthält. Wenn man tatsächlich mal schwitzt wird der Schweiß direkt vom Körper weggeleitet, trotzdem sieht man ihn außen nicht. Das Silber hat eine antibakterielle Wirkung, wodurch zumindest bei mir praktisch gar kein Geruch entsteht. Aber das ist sicher teuer und ob es so gesund ist, permament antibakterielle Kleidung zu tragen ist auch fraglich.


----------



## Festerfeast (27. August 2011)

Das Problem, dass meine vollgeschwitzten Klamotten anfangen zu stinken habe ich nicht. Mal davon abgesehen ist es gar nicht mal so schlimm sich silberresistente Bakterien auf der Haut anzuzuüchten, denn viele antibiotische Therapien mit Silber gibt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. August 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass meine vollgeschwitzten Klamotten anfangen zu stinken habe ich nicht....




Frag mal deine Mitschüler


----------



## Festerfeast (27. August 2011)




----------

